# esztelen - eszetlen



## franknagy

Közismert,hogy a _gond_ főnévből egy pozitív és két negatív melléknevet képezhetünk:
(+1) gondos;
(-1) gondtalan, 
(-2) gondatlan.

A két negatív alak jelentésének az eltérése is közismert.

Az _ész_ főnévből is egy pozitív és két negatív melléknevet képezhetünk:
(+1) eszes;
(-1) esztelen,
(-29 eszetlen.

Van-e különbség az esztelen és az eszetlen jelentése között? Ha igen, miben áll?


----------



## Zsanna

Valami különbség biztosan van a kettő között, ha más nem azért mert pl. az értelmező szótárban csak az esztelen szerepel (itt), az eszetlen nem.
Ez utóbbi azért fellelhető a neten is (pl. itt bár ez elég régies), de jelentésben nem világos a különbség a kettő között, holott az itt írtak szerint valami van (bár nem derül ki, hogy az miben áll). Ez utóbbiban a többi említett példa alapján (pl. szemtelen - szemetlen, nőtlen - nőtelen) nem is nagyon értem, hogy került oda ez a páros, hiszen azoknál világosabb a különbség.

Saját kútfő alapján: jelentésben érzek némi különbséget (_esztelen_ -> értelmetlen, oktalan, meggondolatlan, de mértéktelen, féktelen, nagyfokú stb. is / _eszetlen_ -> buta, együgyű, " (józan v. akármilyen) ész nélküli"), de a stílusukban is.
Szerintem az _esztelen_ egy kicsit irodalmi(as), választékos, minden esetre leíróbb jellegű. Az _eszetlen_ pedig inkább a hétköznapi szóhasználatban jelenik meg, színesebb, "erősebb", kifejezőbb, a beszélő lelkiállapotát/véleményét hatásosabban fejezi ki.

P.S. Bővebben a nyelvi jelenségről (a már említett link első részében) itt. Azért nem részletezem, mert a jelenséget ugyan megnevezi és osztályozza, de (mint már láttuk) a kérdésedre nem ad részletes választ.


----------



## franknagy

Köszi @Zsanna.


----------



## franknagy

Közismert,hogy a _gond_ főnévből egy pozitív és két negatív melléknevet képezhetünk:
(+1) gondos;
(-1) gondtalan, 
(-2) gondatlan.

A két negatív alak jelentésének az eltérése is közismert.

Az _ész_ főnévből is egy pozitív és két negatív melléknevet képezhetünk:
(+1) eszes;
(-1) esztelen,
(-29 eszetlen.

Van-e különbség az esztelen és az eszetlen jelentése között? Ha igen, miben áll?

A javítás:
Közismert,hogy a _gond_ főnévből egy pozitív és két negatív melléknevet képezhetünk:
(+1) gondos;
(-1) gondtalan, 
(-2) gondatlan.

A két negatív alak jelentésének az eltérése is közismert.

Az _ész_ főnévből is egy pozitív és két negatív melléknevet képezhetünk:
(+1) eszes;
(-1) esztelen,
(-2) eszetlen.

Van-e különbség az esztelen és az eszetlen jelentése között? Ha igen, miben áll?


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem nem vonható _jelentésbeli_, csupán_ alaki_ párhuzam az általad említett két példában. A fentieken kívül (2. hozzászólás) semmilyen további, érdemi megjegyzést nem tudok fűzni a dologhoz, ha csak azt nem, hogy épp a példáid igazolják, hogy az alaki hasonlóság még nem elegendő ahhoz, hogy bármiféle jelentésbeli párhuzamot is le lehessen vonni.

Talán csak annyit még, hogy amit te "negatív" melléknévnek nevezel (pl. gondtalan), az csupán fosztóképzős alak, és nincs semmilyen negatív jelentése önmagában, hiszen a "valamitől való mentesség" (amit a fosztóképző jelez), nem jelent föltétlen negatív tartalmat (lásd: gondtalan).


----------

